

Mozaïk: create beautiful dashboards (Node.js, react, d3, stylus) - amirouche
http://mozaik.herokuapp.com/

======
cshimmin
Took me a while to find this, since there are no interactive elements on this
demo:

[https://github.com/PLOUC/MOZAIK](https://github.com/PLOUC/MOZAIK)

------
jtblin
In the same vein, there is AtlasBoard [1]

[1] [http://atlasboard.bitbucket.org/](http://atlasboard.bitbucket.org/)

